# Aurora Neil Adams and Dave Cockrum concept art



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

*Aurora Neal Adams and Dave Cockrum concept art*

Came across an old issue of Kit Collectors Clearinghouse last night that featured these in the Andy Yanchus "Runner" column. I'm sure many of you have already seen these, but I figured what the heck.

Monster Scenes King Kong with Hero and Second Victim, by Neal Adams:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/kitcoll1.jpg

Space Lady for Aurora Science Fiction Scenes, by Dave Cockrum:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/kitcoll2.JPG

The Executioner for Monster Scenes, by Adams:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/kitcoll3.JPG

Ann Darrow for the Kong kit, by Cockrum:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/kitcoll4.JPG

And the Metalunan Mutant, by Cockrum:

http://photos.hobbytalk.com/data/509/kitcoll5_1.JPG


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Are you looking, Frank? Think those might be up Moebius' alley?:woohoo:


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

ann Darrow and the mutant would be cool builds


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool - the only one of these I've seen before is the mutant. Thanks so much for posting!


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Great post, RB. I've seen these images as well. I plan to leverage an Executioner character into the new series, "Chamber of Horrors Torture Scenes." The Hero and Kong characters never seemed suited to Monster Scenes to me but that might develop if the series re-launch goes well.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I remember a conversation with Andy several years ago about an idea Aurora had that would introduce DC comics heroes into the Monster Scenes line (at least Superman, and I believe Lois Lane would have been a second "victim").
Not sure if any of that made it to the sketch stage...
Tom


----------



## pugknows (May 28, 2002)

It's awesome when you think you've seen everything and then one day, something new. The Hero and Kong are totally new to me. Is there any more shots of the science fiction series? I am looking forward to the Chamber of Horrors Torture Scenes, the Pendulum is by far one of my favorite kits.
Thanks for sharing.
Rob
Monster Model Review
http://monstermodelreview.com/


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

pugknows said:


> It's awesome when you think you've seen everything and then one day, something new. The Hero and Kong are totally new to me. Is there any more shots of the science fiction series? I am looking forward to the Chamber of Horrors Torture Scenes, the Pendulum is by far one of my favorite kits.
> Thanks for sharing.
> Rob
> Monster Model Review
> http://monstermodelreview.com/


Anthony Taylor of Retro Rockets here at Hobbytalk did an excellent interview with Dave Cockrum for Comic Book Resources (at link). It was well illustrated with sketches of Cockrum Aurora concepts that almost made it, including the Science Fiction Scenes:

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?page=article&id=9055


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

DENCOMM said:


> Great post, RB. I've seen these images as well. I plan to leverage an Executioner character into the new series, "Chamber of Horrors Torture Scenes." The Hero and Kong characters never seemed suited to Monster Scenes to me but that might develop if the series re-launch goes well.


Cool to hear about your Executioner, DENCOMM, looks like the new series is going to be great!

I've got a question for you. Do you know anything about the small demon-esque character at Dr. Deadly's side in the Kong sketch? It's the only character in that illustration that I haven't seen mentioned elsewhere.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Love the Metaluna Mutant. He just needs a more dynamic pose.


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

RB said:


> Do you know anything about the small demon-esque character at Dr. Deadly's side in the Kong sketch? It's the only character in that illustration that I haven't seen mentioned elsewhere.


Yeah, that one's kinda puzzling but best I can figure it could be a sort of a silhouetted rendition of this creature (from the original MS Dungeon sketch):










Notice the above image also features the same "stone coffin" as was lightly sketched in the Adams illustration and which ultimately made it into the actual Dungeon kit (the demonesque creature didn't make it, however). Hope this helps.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool, thanks for sharing RB! Some of these I've heard mentioned in various articles on Aurora and others are news to me. Fay Wray and the Mutant got as far as prototypes. Over on the Parts Pit are pics of both and an early sketch of the Giant Insect.

http://www.thepartspit.com/info.htm


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

The Space Lady and the Metaluna Mutant would be "must-buy" kits for me.

Huzz


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

I like to see that metaluna mutant and fay wray kit happen:thumbsup:


----------



## DENCOMM (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, here's a rough box design I was messing with a couple of years ago...










Sure would be fun to see these on shelves, wouldn't it?


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...is it Christmas? Am I dreaming? Man, if even HALF of these wonderful kits came to fruition...:woohoo:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DENCOMM said:


> Yeah, here's a rough box design I was messing with a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh hell ya make that into a kit *PLEASE*


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Oh yeah, that would be a great kit!! :thumbsup: Nice box work Dencomm.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I'd buy one! What a great thread! Lots of stuff here that I've never seen before!

MMM


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Here's a Kong kit I'd like to see!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Fer sur !! I'd love to see what Wolfie66 could do with these !!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hands down...no question...sold!:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

the Dabbler said:


> Fer sur !! I'd love to see what Wolfie66 could do with these !!


Dabbs ya read my mind and would love to see these come out and hit them with my brushes big time!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I miss Dave Stevens already.

Come to think of it, I've been missing him for years. There was an intro to one of his comics around the time a lost Van Gogh was discovered that pointed out that Van Gogh, dead, was producing more art than Dave Stevens alive. :lol:

Okay, it was funny when he _was _alive.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here's a little something I did in airbrush class in 1976. Might make an interesting kit too.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

John P said:


> Here's a little something I did in airbrush class in 1976. Might make an interesting kit too.


Thats Beautiful work there JohnP:thumbsup:


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

DENCOMM said:


> Yeah, here's a rough box design I was messing with a couple of years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any word on if this will make it to kit form?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

mcdoug said:


> Hands down...no question...sold!:thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I hate repeating myself, so I'll Quote the words of the wise man above who said...no questionSOLD !


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Primal desires!! Great tagline on the box, "The unwary beauty who tempted the primal desires of a maurauding beast from a forgotten world", but I can see the PTA protest march outside your office already!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> The Space Lady and the Metaluna Mutant would be "must-buy" kits for me.
> 
> Huzz


You and me both Huzz!

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Molemento Pete (Mar 27, 2002)

wolfman66 said:


> Any word on if this will make it to kit form?


It will be available as a resin kit in about two weeks. I am putting the finishing touches on the instruction sheets now. Should cost about $50-$55 plus shipping.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Molemento Pete said:


> It will be available as a resin kit in about two weeks. I am putting the finishing touches on the instruction sheets now. Should cost about $50-$55 plus shipping.


Ill take two from ya when she comes out!:thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Count me in...tell me...the Box art depicted in this thread...is this the box it will come in?
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> Count me in...tell me...the Box art depicted in this thread...is this the box it will come in?
> Mcdee


I betcha it is


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Ann Darrow is Fay Wray and this prototype looks more like her than say, Naomi Watts... I met and had lunch with Fay Wray in 1993 when she visited Alberta(her birthplace) ...she autographed a schwack of KK related items for me including a painted up Luminators KK model...She was a 'living doll'...so as far as wanting a kit? My answer is a resounding...HELL YA... just let us know Where and When man and it's a done deal :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

WOW...I love the executioner! Glad to hear that is being tossed around! It is my favorite one of the whole bunch. allright....the armchair modeling designer in me is coming out.....poseable arms, perhaps even a couple of different sets of arms so he can be holding that axe a couple of different ways? Maybe the right stance can be achieved with the legs and torso in order to successfully accompany multiple arm poses? I would love to have one where he has the axe in both hands over his head. I like his stance in the sketch too (minus the lower torso and legs). He looks menacing holding that axe in that position.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Duck Fink said:


> WOW...I love the executioner! Glad to hear that is being tossed around! It is my favorite one of the whole bunch. allright....the armchair modeling designer in me is coming out.....poseable arms, perhaps even a couple of different sets of arms so he can be holding that axe a couple of different ways? Maybe the right stance can be achieved with the legs and torso in order to successfully accompany multiple arm poses? I would love to have one where he has the axe in both hands over his head. I like his stance in the sketch too (minus the lower torso and legs). He looks menacing holding that axe in that position.


I like to see that get made to into a kit.:thumbsup:


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Molemento Pete said:


> It will be available as a resin kit in about two weeks. I am putting the finishing touches on the instruction sheets now. Should cost about $50-$55 plus shipping.


MP,

I just sent you a PM...I'm interested in this kit. Please e-mail me the particulars and I can get payment out to you!

MMM


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I had to drag this thread up again ... has anyone heard anything new on the Fay Wray/Ann Darrow kit? In November it was two weeks away...did I miss out on it ? or is it just delayed?
This kit would be SOOOOOOooooo Cool..... anyone hear anything ? 
Mcdee


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

DENCOMM said:


> Great post, RB. I've seen these images as well. I plan to leverage an Executioner character into the new series, "Chamber of Horrors Torture Scenes." The Hero and Kong characters never seemed suited to Monster Scenes to me but that might develop if the series re-launch goes well.


Hey DENCOMM what scale are the torture scenes going to be , hope its the same as the M/S kits , an Executioner would be FANTASTIC , and a hero, come on DENCOMM the series definately needs a Hero, after all who is going to save the victim and burn the castle down:woohoo:


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

From what i remember reading Aurora Science Fiction Scenes was also to inclued,
Robby the robot, gort, and even a time machine to link the series to the prehistoric scenes.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

[/
... I met and had lunch with Fay Wray in 1993 when she visited Alberta(her birthplace) ...she autographed a schwack of KK related items for me including a painted up Luminators KK model
That's me and Fay Wray in 1993, and here is the KKmodel she autographed...the Gold pen leaked and that's what the drip on the chest is, she laughed and said it was 'Golden Blood'






















So if a kit like this were to come along...








Oh Yeah I'd be buying:thumbsup:
Has anyone heard anything on it's release in Resin or Styrene?
Mcdee


​


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Now THAT"S cool Denis!! You're a lucky man indeed! There's gonna be a lot of jealous guys here.....

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Molemento Pete said:


> It will be available as a resin kit in about two weeks. I am putting the finishing touches on the instruction sheets now. Should cost about $50-$55 plus shipping.


Hi Pete did you this get completed ? Hope I didn't miss out on anything...
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Auroranut said:


> Now THAT"S cool Denis!! You're a lucky man indeed! There's gonna be a lot of jealous guys here.....
> 
> Chris.


You know Chris...when I met her, I felt like the luckiest man on Earth...She was a living doll:thumbsup: She spoke of the filming of King Kong as if it happened yesterday, and when I asked her to sign the model she remarked that she had never seen one before in her life...which also told me she had never autographed one either...making this, the only one on Earth...
Man I hope someone makes a kit of her:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Here are two sligtly unusual picures of Fay Wray, during filming, from the book 'The Making of King Kong' (1975), by Goldner and Turner. 

Bedraggled, soaking wet, and exhausted, she's still stunning!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting these pictures Cro-Magnon Man, I had never seen these before...and you're right...stunning...:thumbsup:
SOOooo has anyone at all heard or seen any information on the Fay Wray model shown here in this thread ??? Molemento Pete can you hear me... is this kit ready to be ordered yet, last I heard in November it was 2 weeks away....any new developments?.....
Mcdee


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Glad you liked them, Mcdee; in fact I knew for certain you'd like them! They show the real person, and you can see her inner strength.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Glad you liked them, Mcdee; in fact I knew for certain you'd like them! They show the real person, and you can see her inner strength.


Ever get the feeling you were born in the wrong time era...Man I could have fallen for her....who am I kidding ...I have fallen in love with her
Just born at the wrong time ...Oh well C'est la vie :wave:
Mcdee


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> SOOooo has anyone at all heard or seen any information on the Fay Wray model shown here in this thread ??? Molemento Pete can you hear me... is this kit ready to be ordered yet, last I heard in November it was 2 weeks away....any new developments?.....
> Mcdee


Funny you should ask! I was talking with Pete a few days ago about other things but he did mention the FW MOTM kit;
"I do have the MOTM Fay Wray available now. It is cast off the original Aurora sculpt with new arms and base by yours truly. I don't have a picture right now as I lost all my data with my hard drive died. Pete"
Hope that helps ya in yer quest!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> Funny you should ask! I was talking with Pete a few days ago about other things but he did mention the FW MOTM kit;
> "I do have the MOTM Fay Wray available now. It is cast off the original Aurora sculpt with new arms and base by yours truly. I don't have a picture right now as I lost all my data with my hard drive died. Pete"
> Hope that helps ya in yer quest!


Thanks Pre-Scenes-2,, this helps a lot...I believe a few of us here are interested in this kit...Can he be reached through a PM here?...I'm going to try...but if your talking to him again, please let him know I'm in the Market for this cool kit :thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

mcdougall said:


> Thanks Pre-Scenes-2,, this helps a lot...I believe a few of us here are interested in this kit...Can he be reached through a PM here?...I'm going to try...but if your talking to him again, please let him know I'm in the Market for this cool kit :thumbsup:
> Mcdee


I'm not sure if he is a member here!? You could try anyhow. But he will be gone for about a week. He was to send me some pics of things. When he does, I'll ask him if he has a website or something that people can go to to find out more info and to order.
Steve


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I'm not sure if he is a member here!? You could try anyhow. But he will be gone for about a week. He was to send me some pics of things. *When he does, I'll ask him if he has a website or something that people can go to to find out more info and to order.*
> Steve


That would be fantastic! That Fay Wray looks wonderful, I would love to get a hold of one :woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

PRE-SCENES 2 said:


> I'm not sure if he is a member here!? You could try anyhow. But he will be gone for about a week. He was to send me some pics of things. When he does, I'll ask him if he has a website or something that people can go to to find out more info and to order.
> Steve


I believe he goes by Molemento Pete here...check out post #31 on this thread...
Mcdee


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

mcdougall said:


> I believe he goes by Molemento Pete here...check out post #31 on this thread...
> Mcdee


Yes thats Pete:dude:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Dan ...glad to know I wasn't hallucinating about all this 
I have a feeling that he's going to do a brisk business once he makes them availible to this forum...:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Where are my manners...Welcome hedorah59 :wave: good to see you here, or at least 'read' you here :thumbsup: If you are looking to get this kit...then you must be an OK guy , so do you collect old Aurora kits? Moebius...Monarch...?....
Mcdee


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

mcdougall said:


> Where are my manners...Welcome hedorah59 :wave: good to see you here, or at least 'read' you here :thumbsup: If you are looking to get this kit...then you must be an OK guy , so do you collect old Aurora kits? Moebius...Monarch...?....
> Mcdee


Thanks for the welcome! I try to buy all that Monarch and Moebius put out as I like to support the 'Little Guys'. I bought most of the Polar Lights kits when they were around. I only have a couple of old Aurora kits...

I really like these rereleases of the old Monster Scenes kits, and this Fay Wray would look really cool next to them.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Yeah the MOTM kits would probably be a hit!...Fay Wray for sure and I'm thinking the Creature from the Black Lagoon(re-pop) as well as the Metaluna Mutant would sell a couple of kits 
Mcdee


----------



## gaz91 (Nov 26, 2007)

mcdougall said:


> Yeah the MOTM kits would probably be a hit!...Fay Wray for sure and I'm thinking the Creature from the Black Lagoon(re-pop) as well as the Metaluna Mutant would sell a couple of kits
> Mcdee


Hey Mcdee wish they would bring out the MOTM kits you missed one out the wolfman, definately be getting the Fay Wray kit.

"By the way welcome to Hobbytalk hedorah59.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Right you are gaz91...the wolfman is another to be considered...Actually anything Aurora has usually been a good overall seller...I mean look how many times Frankenstein, Dracula the Wolfman and the Mummy have been re=released and they always seem to sell out...but a Fay Wray kit that was on the 'to do' list and then scrapped, I feel would be a runaway hit:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

*Bride of Kong Kit Ready!*

Great News...Molemento Pete has just announced this kit is ready...well so am I :thumbsup:
Bring 'er on...:woohoo:

Fay Wray - Bride of Kong kit 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well, its finally ready - The MOTM Bride of Kong!
The kit is cast from the original Aurora sculpture of Ann Darrow (Fay Wray) - which is the upper and lower body - with new arms and base by yours truly. 
It has 8 pieces: 2 upper body halves, 2 lower body halves, 2 arms, base, and movie clackboard; plus a two-sided MOTM style instruction sheet. The castings are by Alchemy Works. The box art photo is by Parts Pit Mike. There are only 50 kits available. 
I've tried to upload a jpg but it didn't work. I'll try later, but if you're interested and can't wait, email or pm and I'll send an image your way.
Thanks!
Molemento Pete
[email protected] FayKit.JPG (1230.5 KB), Bride06.jpg (1699.8 KB) 
###############################################################
Mcdee


----------

